# Best anime female warrior



## whiteskunk (Mar 16, 2013)

Who is the best female warrior in anime? It could for resourcefulness in a fight. Skills-martial arts, sword skills, gun/sharpshooting, etc.
Let's leave the mechas at the door. Just good old fashioned one-on-one combat.


----------



## Azure (Mar 16, 2013)

motoko kusanagi

/thread


----------



## Zerig (Mar 16, 2013)

The only acceptable answer is Android #18, of course.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 16, 2013)

Zerig said:


> The only acceptable answer is Android #18, of course.



I was gonna come in here with a joke post (Sailor Moon) because I couldn't think of a good enough character...and then I saw your post. #18 is totally who I'd vote for. She kicked Vegata's ass in a time where he was seen as the ultimate badass. Sucks she basically fell to *T*oriyama's strange need to make all women maternal caregivers. I would've loved to see more fights with her. 

Also, Launch was pretty cool.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 16, 2013)

I have two names:
Clare from the series Claymore and Lilica Stacy from Girls Bravo. Two bad ass babes.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2013)

Hmm...Hand to hand combat?
How about Fei Valentine from Cowboy Bebop?


----------



## Conker (Mar 17, 2013)

Revy from _Black Lagoon_ deserves a mention, I think.


----------



## Flippy (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm on a big Fairy Tail kick at the moment so my mind is being swayed to Erza Scarlet. She's pretty hardcore but not the most extreme.

 I've always had a place in my heart for Rin from Blade of the Immortal. She's not very effective at first but she grows as a character & I certainly wouldn't want to fight her.

If I had to pick I would have to say Lucy from Elfen Lied is pretty bad ass but she has vectors on her side.


----------



## PuffyCatgirl (Mar 17, 2013)

Gotta go with Yoko.


----------



## Conker (Mar 17, 2013)

Flippy said:


> If I had to pick I would have to say Lucy from Elfen Lied is pretty bad ass but she has vectors on her side.


Dunno how I forgot about her since _Elfen Lied_ is one of my favorite animes. Haven't watched it in years; I should give it another viewing.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 17, 2013)

How about Twilight Suzuka from Outlaw Star. She could take on a platoon of gunners with her *wooden* sword.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 29, 2013)

This was surprisingly hard for me. 
All my nominees were originally videogame-based characters designed in the anime style. 
Some actually had anime series/movies spinoffs, but instead of bending the rules, I'll post this one:

_*Allenby Beardsly and Nobel Gundam *from Neo Sweden_ _(*Mobile Fighter G Gundam*_):





She may not be as bad-ass as some of those mentioned here, but:

a) She's a fighter.
b) She doesn't need the Gundam to kick your ass. This is proven in the arcade scene and the final battle.

I could've just mentioned Nobel Gundam for the lulz while you all take it seriously and make the inevitable _Sailor Moon_ comparisons, but no. I'm gonna do this right. 






I mentioned Nobel Gundam after all, because it's basically a part of her. Like Revy's guns from _Black Lagoon_. 

There's a Super Noble Gundam version, but while it appears in the manga (color version here), I'm not sure if it did for the anime.

With the "help" of technology, she becomes, well, berserk. This might qualify as a cheating, but it's something that she had to do against her will, so I'll let it slide.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 29, 2013)

END OF LINE_


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 30, 2013)

Kekko Kamen from Kekko Kamen


----------



## TheGr8MC (Apr 2, 2013)

Seras Victoria from Hellsing.  She is the most bad ass (and hot ass) vampiress you'll ever see in anime.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 2, 2013)

TheGr8MC said:


> Seras Victoria from Hellsing.  She is the most bad ass (and hot ass) vampiress you'll ever see in anime.



She's the reason why I got into the series. The manga at least.

While browsing the anime section at the last remaining Specs in the island, a DVD of _Air Master_ grabbed my attention. After confirming that I've seen a pic of one of those girls, I looked into the series when I got home. It's gotten me interested.

_*Maki Aikawa (Air Master):*_





Probably the best pic I found of her without trying too hard.

Going by first impressions and a little Wiki research, I like her because:

a) she fights with no deep, ulterior motives like revenge and crap.

b) her skills stem back to her gymnastics background, which is far more believable than the whole born-with/inherited superpowers thing.

c) her looks breaks the mold of your typical anime schoolgirl fighter. Her looks won't win the hearts of many, but there's beauty there.

d) she's built like a brick house. No thin/slender/lolita build here. Thank goodness.

I dig this move:


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll have a go at this and say Medusa from Soul Eater.
Cruel, senseless and insane.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 14, 2013)

I was going to rage at the lack of Yoruichi Shihoin but Medusa is an acceptable acknowledgement. But still, what the shit, guys? You're all fucking terrible.

Except you S_C


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Apr 15, 2013)

Deedlit from Record of Lodoss War


----------



## Taralack (Apr 15, 2013)

Lina Inverse from Slayers, Elle Ragu from Shadow Skill a close second.


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2013)

No more love for the Major?

[video=youtube;z2mXrndt1ZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=z2mXrndt1ZI[/video]


----------



## Lyoto (May 20, 2013)

JamesB said:


> No more love for the Major?



You read my mind.
I couldn't believe I had to scroll down so far before someone mentioned her.

After the Major I would have to go with Deunan from Appleseed.

[video=youtube;i_TPyQoDWzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_TPyQoDWzs[/video]


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 9, 2013)

Cid_Nielcen said:


> Deedlit from Record of Lodoss War



She whined more than fought. Pirotess on the other hand....

Arshes Nei is pretty bad ass when she's not whining for Darshu. 

But Balsa takes the cake on all these ladies...

[yt]bdKiPOkh0K8[/yt]


----------



## Lyoto (Jun 9, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> But Seirei takes the cake on all these ladies...



I have been meaning to get round to watching Moribito.  Looks pretty good.
Just ordered it will give it a go.

I quite like the samurai style anime.  Loved Samurai Champloo.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 9, 2013)

The tachikomas obviously. Always thought Casca from Berserk was pretty badass until she got broken, then there's Meryl and Milly from Trigun if they count.

Shit I just remembered how cool Wolfwood is brb Trigun.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 9, 2013)

secretfur said:


> The tachikomas obviously. Always thought Casca from Berserk was pretty badass until she got broken, then there's Meryl and Milly from Trigun if they count.
> 
> Shit I just remembered how cool Wolfwood is brb Trigun.



Caska definitely rocks the badass house. The problem though is when you realize she was a badass than a hindrance they break her lol. 

Could go older and say the Ladies in Crying Freeman were pretty badass.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 10, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Caska definitely rocks the badass house. The problem though is when you realize she was a badass than a hindrance they break her lol.



Miura suddenly remembered what medium he was in before the culture police had him shot for creating a female character that wasn't just tits and a skirt. Maybe with more Berserk films coming out he might finally finish the manga and de-mindfuck Casca.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 10, 2013)

Also to the people saying "Yoko" there's like more than one in anime. I know of 3 at least off the top of my head.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 10, 2013)

I forgot about these 2 (and I was doing such a good job, too):


_*
Balalaika and Revy (Black L*__*a*__*goon):*_


----------



## unwisedragon (Jun 10, 2013)

Mikasa Ackerman from Shingeki no Kyojin. Not only does she kill 15 meter tall giants with swords on a regular basis, she barely breaks a sweat doing it.


----------



## Clancy (Jun 11, 2013)

Zerig said:


> The only acceptable answer is Android #18, of course.



that's it, you can close the thread now, this guy did it.

it's done.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

Clancy said:


> that's it, you can close the thread now, this guy did it.
> 
> it's done.


But that's not Kekko Kamen from Kekko Kamen.


----------

